# This One Wont Break



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't know how many of you have ever broken a garden tool, happens to me on occasion, guess I'm harder on them than I should be or I may just need to buy better ones.

A while back I decided to make a "hand hoe" that wouldn't break in this hard sandy clay soil we have. I had an old bed frame, made a few cuts, did some grinding and sharpened the blade and put it to use. 

It's not real elegant but it works and it didn't cost me a cent to produce. Just gonna have to keep it away from the grandson, dont think his momma would like it too much if he lost a few fingers or toes.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Good idea, very creative :congrat:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, broken many back in the day. Many of the ones you typically see in the store seem designed only for the most frail 90 year old working on her flower bed. In reality, they often require more effort than a really good one. 

If you are putting a lot of time in, unless you have good gloves that handle might give you some blisters if you aren't careful. You could always add some filler and wrap with tape (to make it more round) if it's a problem.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

AND, you'll be getting an intense upper body workout, to boot!


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice job! Reminds me of an old story by Gene Hill, about handmade things in his book "Mostly Tailfeathers". Good read if you ever get the chance.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

*Steals photo, runs to shop*


----------

